# Good Luck Everyone!!



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Were leaving in the morning for meigs county and be back tuesday, just wanted to tell yall GOOD LUCK this season.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Same to you. I hope to get down to my place in Hocking Co. in a week or so and try to get Mr. Tom. I'll at least get out and enjoy the early morning sites.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

We didnt have the best of luck. (Kruggy1 and I) In two days of bird hunting we saw 2 deer and six wild dogs. We have heard from other hunters in the area that these dogs were becoming a real problem.
All of the gobbling we heard was far off and/or followed by a shot. Any one have any suggestions to help us out? This is private property in a very poor area. People just let the dogs go if they cant afford to feed them anymore. They were all packed up and obviously very cagey/wild. But I/we still have a problem with shooting dogs. (Pretty taboo even to talk about.)
Any advise would be heplfull.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Do yourself and everyone else a favor and shoot as many as you can, as long as you are sure they are wild. I'm sure you would see an improvement in your hunting area also.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

30-06 (verb) the dogs.


----------

